# R.I.P Hope



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I dunno how much sence this will make, I am just about keeping it together at the moment after a solid hour of tears. :crying:

I went out to the shed this morning as usual, everyone ok.
When I got home from work at 1pm I went out to check on them and clean them out and Hope was dribbling, with it coming out of his nose aswell, hunched up and like he was retching. I came in, rang the vets and got an appointment first for 5.10 then 4.20. 
I was 90% sure that it was what he had 16months ago, a blockage in his large intestine which then stops his gut which causes pain and stops him eating, then vicious circle. Finally got seen by a vet at 4.50, she said it was what he had last time, she could feel the blockage again, so she gave him 3 injections(which he had last time) Pain-Killer, Antibiotic and I dunno what the other one was. 
I paid the £65 and came home with Lactulose and Baytril. 

I had been in 5mins and he was still in his carrier while I moved the cage for him, and I heard him moving and decided to let him out. As I opened it I saw he was having a fit. I took him out and put him in the open so he wouldnt kick anything and he died then a there :crying: with me next to him, waiting for it to pass.

I guess he just couldnt fight this time.

Mum has rang the vets and she is really upset, she said she doesnt understand because he had those 3 last time and was ok.

So, my poor boy has gone to Rainbow Bridge, not in the nicest of ways, I just hope that Hope finds himself a bunny wife(maybe Kodi) who he can run about with.

RIP Hope, my gorgeous boy. I Love You.

*Heidi*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your sad news xx

R.I.P little one xxx enjoy the golden carrots.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear about your poor little boy. That's tragic. At least he's at rest now and out of his pain. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry, RIP little Hope.


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

poor Hope xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this, poor Hope!! And poor you, must have been horrible but you did all you could for him, the sweet little guy.

Binky free Hope


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my, that was a massive shock. I am really sorry to hear about poor little Hope.

RIP little one.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I just cant believe that the vet was fairly hopeful this time, I caught it early on. Then for that to happen, I cant get my head around it at the moment.

Any vet type people that can tell me what could have gone wrong? 
Could he have had a reaction to the drugs she gave him or stress, or the problem he had anyway?

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwwww Hazy Im so sorry to hear about Hope I know how special he was to you! 

At least now he must be running free mingling with all the other gorgeous bunnies eating delicious grass!

My thoughts are with you!

xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this is so upsetting, I am so sorry you had to witness him passing. I have no idea what could have caused something like this to happen. RIP little hope, show off your snazzy jumper to all the other bunnies. *hugs for heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Umber, means alot from you guys.
My mum gets how upset I am but my dad just says, well dont get pets and you wont get the heartache. My boyfriend I text to tell him and he just says "he was a good age" 

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

How old was hope?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I got him in April 8 years ago and he was a baby. So he would have been 8 either this month or next month. Which is a good age but it also means that I have loved him and cared for him for nearly 8 years  
He was by far the best rabbit I have ever had, he was docile, loved a fuss, let youi do anything with him, never bit or scratched. 
Any bunny lovers dream. I will miss him so so much.

*Heidi*


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Poor little Hope, and poor you! What a shock to lose him so quickly after being given that bit of positive vibe from your vet. I am sure the vet feels awful too that he went like that when they thought he would be ok. 

Sometimes they can fit through stress and toxic shock which they can get if they have an internal infection.

You are obviously a fantastic pet owner to get him to the ripe old age of 8!! 

Run free Hope and find yourself some special bunny friends up there. X X X

B.T.W... what vets do you use?? I used to work at Amical in March


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

8 years is a long time to love a pet. I was more upset about my dog and my rabbit passing at 13 than I was about my nan going. It is hard for other people to understand the special bond we develop with our pets each one so unique and special in their own ways. please dont let other people upset you further Hope was your baby and it doesnt matter if he was "just an old rabbit" he was your friend and one of your dearest and oldest companions. You did everything you could for him, took him for the treatment he needed as soon as possible. may little hope rest in peace


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Poor little Hope, and poor you! What a shock to lose him so quickly after being given that bit of positive vibe from your vet. I am sure the vet feels awful too that he went like that when they thought he would be ok.
> 
> Sometimes they can fit through stress and toxic shock which they can get if they have an internal infection.
> 
> ...


We take it to the Rivals! All Creatures. My mum had a bad experience with a vet that moved to Amical(theyve lived here 30yrs) so they went to All Creatures when it was Russel Lyons because he was a great vet, we just havn't been anywhere else since.
The amount of money they have had from us!

The vet was ever so upset on the phone with mum and said she understands if I never want to see her again but if I want to ring and have a chat in a few days once I can talk and not cry then thats ok.
I speciafically asked for her as she was the vet that I saw with Hope 16mths ago and she was brilliant. I dont blame her, she gave him the same as she gave him last time, which made him better, she doesnt know what happened this time.

*Heidi*


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear your sad news Heidi, at least he waited til he got home and was with you. He was a very good age and you must have so many happy memories of him, just try and think of those and think of him running round rainbow bridge with the other little buns, we know he must have had a very happy 8 years with you x My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG hun im sorry i didnt see this yesterday, im so so sorry for your loss of little Hope  i cant believe our little jumper wearing lad isnt going to be giving us fashion pics anymore.
R.I.P Hope, binky free little man x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh no ive just seen this  Hope was beautiful, im so so sorry hun. Binkyfree pretty gorgeous boy xxxxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am just about to bury him, one of mums friends(a second mum) wants to be here when he goes in the ground. He will be going with his jumper, so he can show it off at Rainbow Bridge forever.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I am just about to bury him, one of mums friends(a second mum) wants to be here when he goes in the ground. He will be going with his jumper, so he can show it off at Rainbow Bridge forever.
> 
> *Heidi*


Ahhhh bless him, im sure he will have all the girlies swooning over him in his cool jumper at the bridge.
Thinking of you today x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Frags. I'm doing ok actually. I did all my crying last night. 
I'm sure Kodi, Tibbs, Angel, Smudge and especially Storm will love his Techincolour Dreamcoat 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Only just seen this.. I'm so shocked.. Made my cry reading it :crying: I'm so sorry, how awful for you, and so sudden too...

I know what it is like to watch them fit, it is so frightening 
hope you ok?

Hope can dazle them all at rainbow bridge with his funky little jumper... Chester sends nose rubs for his bunny brother.. R.I.P Hope xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry to read about your loss, how awful it must have been for you. :crying:

RIP Hope, run free little one at the Rainbow Bridge in your cute little jumper. x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Only just seen this.. I'm so shocked.. Made my cry reading it :crying: I'm so sorry, how awful for you, and so sudden too...
> 
> I know what it is like to watch them fit, it is so frightening
> hope you ok?
> ...


Thanks Tink and be sure to give Chester a great big hug for me wont you as they were brothers  I hope that you get as many great memories of Chester as I have of Hope, he was such a character and everyone who met him/or saw him fell in love with him, he was that sort of bun 
It is really frightening seeing them fit and I just saw him sort of give up, as if he was saying, I dont want to fight it this time. And he died with me next to him, stopping him hitting anything. At least he was at home, not at the vets.

I am doing ok, being on here has helped, and having the others helps, because you have to go out there and carry on doing what needs doing.

I'm sorry I made you cry 



Sarah+Hammies said:


> Im so sorry to read about your loss, how awful it must have been for you. :crying:
> 
> RIP Hope, run free little one at the Rainbow Bridge in your cute little jumper. x


Thanks Sarah 

Everyone on here is so nice and have made me feel a bit better about it, so thanks everyone.
Its nice to talk to people who actually understand what I am going through, and understand how close we get to our buns.

*Heidi*


----------

